# Mobile Device for Intraday Trading



## Smack (9 September 2012)

I am now ready to take the next step by not relying on a standard computer to conduct my intraday trading.

I am in the market for a smaller device that I can take to work.

The device needs to be small enough for portability, but still large enough to view charts and a list of at least 20 deep market depth.

The IPAD size is too big, and I am thinking the Iphone 4S (or coming Iphone 5) maybe just a bit too small?  Maybe not?

I was thinking perhaps a tablet of some description.

Needs to have a clear screen and full internet 4G connectivity.

What device do you use or have you used in the past?

What device do you recommend?


Smack


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 September 2012)

I'd go with Samsung Galaxy Note.  Biggest mobile phone screen available.  Stylus pen for charting.

Or one of those very small Sony Vaio laptops (11 inch screen).


----------



## Smack (9 September 2012)

thanks.

Looks like a great product - the note.

During the day - I researched heavily and bought the Galaxy Samsung Tablet 7.7" - great form factor and same specs (except newer Android OS) as the note - but larger.

I may look into getting the note later for it's phone capablity as well.


Smack


----------



## skc (9 September 2012)

Isn't it more to do with the app availability rather than the device itself?


----------



## Smack (9 September 2012)

Hi SKC.

Thanks for your question - a good one.

For me, apps to me are not as a higher priority than Hardware is in this case.

I will be having this device next to my Work computer in the Workplace and simply be monitoring market depth and 1 chart at a time.  I will know what my support/resistance levels, etc before I go to work.  I will be placing trades on the device.

Smack


----------



## skc (9 September 2012)

Smack said:


> Hi SKC.
> 
> Thanks for your question - a good one.
> 
> ...




I meant the actual app for doing your trades and viewing your data. Presumably that's quite important and will straight away tell you whether you can use an Apple / Android product or you need a small laptop.

P.S. Have you asked your Boss yet :


----------



## Smack (9 September 2012)

http://www.prlog.org/11810590-cmc-markets-launches-android-trading-app.html

Yes, checked and confirmed with my broker house - CMC.

Smack


----------



## Steve C (10 September 2012)

Smack said:


> http://www.prlog.org/11810590-cmc-markets-launches-android-trading-app.html
> 
> Yes, checked and confirmed with my broker house - CMC.
> 
> Smack




Smack, I am going to assume you are trading CFD's? CMC Stockbroking does not have an App for trading equities.


----------



## Elfanger (24 October 2012)

iPad mini was announced today, worth checking out: http://www.apple.com/au/ipad-mini/overview/


----------



## FIGJAM (24 October 2012)

some of the new Windows 8 tablets look good.

just make sure you get a Windows 8 one and not a Windows RT


----------

